# Ten Things Men Hate about Women



## Darla (Apr 30, 2009)

In answer to 8 Things She Hates about You here is another article

this one came from Pravda no less!

*Ten things men hate about women*

No doubts that men heartily love women. However, numerous opinion polls reveal that there are ten basic factors with females that strongly irritate men.














Angry man























1. Men do not like women pretending they are chaste. Men believe that women should stay themselves and give up every attempt to seem better. Indeed, women these days are not restricted in entertaining themselves and can enjoy life to the utmost, just exactly the way that men do.

2. Men hate it when their women criticize other females. This is a proven fact that women often treat other women as rivals. But remember that a woman will gain no popularity with men if she continuously criticizes other women’s dresses, shoes and handbags and also their compatibility with each other. Men actually do not care very much if their women wear fashionable dresses or not, have stylish coiffure or not.

3. Women’s jealousy exasperates men. This is absolute nonsense that jealousy revives relationship. The jealousy lifestyle can break even the strongest relationship. Jealousy appears when someone in a couple does not trust his partner. Remember that trust is the basis of your relationship.

4. Men also do not like to be treated as an emotional support. They get irritated when women always demand caresses and hugs, when women ask to call them special. Men do not like diffident women; they say it is even worse than self-confident and independent women.

5. It is no good for women to employ the speech code in relations with men. When women employ the ‘What are you thinking about?’ speech code they thus hope to pump real feelings and emotions out of men. When a woman asks a man this sort of vague questions she expects to catch his unawares and learn what his real feelings toward her are.

6. Some women want all the spare time of their men to be devoted to them only. This is some sort of interference with men’s private life. At the worst, women start asking relatives and close friends what their men did or are doing at this particular moment. They also ransack men’s pockets and desk drawers in search of some evidence. Women must not behave like proprietresses.

7. This is incredible but women’s emotionality makes men absolutely mad. Unlike women, men are sure that broken nails or touching films are not a trouble at all. Males do not love their female partners burst into tears or fly into a rage on every trifle occasion.

8. It is universally known that men hate women’s never-ending shopping. Men generally believe that twenty four hours in a day are not enough for women to enjoy shopping, to have an opportunity to touch and try on everything they find. Men find it the most terrible ordeal when women insist that men must accompany them during shopping.







9. Women’s talkativeness is also irritating, men say. Women’s brain easily conceives every minute detail while men do not like to listen to nonessential details.

10. Women have a sure leverage to demonstrate their superiority over men. This is sex which is the most powerful weapon in the war between males and females. Women deprive their men of sex in an attempt to punish them. But the measure may in some cases have lamentable consequences for women.

When we consider the above bad habits of women closer, we can see they are not so terrible. Nobody is perfect, and partners should learn to compromise and be patient toward each other.

*Oksana Anikia *

Pravda.Ru


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2009)

My addition would be expecting a guy to be a mind reader. If you have an issue talk about it not having him guess what it is. There's got to be more......


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a slightly different list....

1. Men hate it when women won't share their makeup with them...

2. Men hate it when their girl friend's don't wear the same size clothes as they do...

3. Men hate it when women dress sexier than they do....

4. Men hate it when women hog all the stalls in the ladies room and they have to wait...

5. Men hate it when women won't stand up and let them sit on the bus... those 5 inch heels are killers!!

6 - 10. Men hate it when women won't let them crossdress....


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2009)

Karren, you are a trip!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 30, 2009)

lol karren!!

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. Men do not like women pretending they are chaste. Men believe that women should stay themselves and give up every attempt to seem better. Indeed, women these days are not restricted in entertaining themselves and can enjoy life to the utmost, just exactly the way that men do. the rest of the article then goes on to criticise women for doing exactly that....i hate these articles!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 30, 2009)

Geez who did they poll here? Men pissed about _not_ having a girlfriend from the stone ages? Almost all of these are very stereotypical complaints that men always have about women. I actually have some of these complaints about my husband lol.


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 23, 2009)

I agree with some of this I guess... but not all of it. Im always hugging my BF and asking him "What are you thinking?" If we are just sitting around and he likes it. He loves shopping too but I think maybe I just got lucky as far as that goes... it's one of his favourite thing to do as long as we go to stores he likes lol



He looked absolutely afraid in Sephora and he kept telling me "Are we leaving yet? Im hungry... Im thirsty... I didnt know places like this exist. Are you done looking yet? Im tired of standing in the 3x3 Men's section and all those ladies keep asking me if Im ok..."

I just thought it was funny


----------



## Ozee (May 23, 2009)

part of #2 i have to disagree with, my husband and almost all of the men in my family care alot about how a women dresses and how stylish etc.


----------



## Ozee (May 23, 2009)

Karren i love all your points!

I'd share my stuff with you


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with some of this I guess... but not all of it. Im always hugging my BF and asking him "What are you thinking?" If we are just sitting around and he likes it. He loves shopping too but I think maybe I just got lucky as far as that goes... it's one of his favourite thing to do as long as we go to stores he likes lol



He looked absolutely afraid in Sephora and he kept telling me "Are we leaving yet? Im hungry... Im thirsty... I didnt know places like this exist. Are you done looking yet? Im tired of standing in the 3x3 Men's section and all those ladies keep asking me if Im ok..."
I just thought it was funny





Sounds like the first time I went makeup shopping with my husband, he insisted, I asked are you sure?, and that was the last time too


----------



## McRubel (May 23, 2009)

Hmmmmmm....if guys hate how we are so much, why do they always want to be with us?


----------



## internetchick (May 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmmmmm....if guys hate how we are so much, why do they always want to be with us?



LMAO!!




It really sounds like the person who wrote the article has some chip on their shoulder. This one struck me as really wrong:

4. Men also do not like to be treated as an emotional support. They get irritated when women always demand caresses and hugs, when women ask to call them special. Men do not like diffident women; they say it is even worse than self-confident and independent women. 



Seriously? It's wrong to want your guy to tell you you're special once in awhile? Can't get a hug?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2009)

I think Men magazine is so biased


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2009)

4. Yeah, how dare a woman in a relationship want a hug!?!?! That's crazy talk! lol!

A lot of these are just stereotypes and not necessarily true. There are women out there who don't like to shop and women who are not overly emotional. And not all women are super talkative, wanting to talk all the time, etc.


----------



## Darla (May 24, 2009)

#1 is really strange how it is written. To be chaste means to be free of lewd or lascivious behavior. The second sentence is about improving one's self and the third is about being a free spirit and enjoying oneself. If you project the third sentence to be about sex then it implies that most guys want a pure girl. Ok maybe, but not all the time.

I'm not sure i agree with #2 either. I like it when I'm out and my lady looks nice. The part about being catty is right though.

Jealousy (#3) is bad on both sides.

#4 is not so true either. if you can't be in a relationship to provide support why be in it? (unless you are totally self-centered self-absorbed person)

#5 true

#6 I think couples always need some time to themselves. Rooting around or spying is a sure sign things are not good in the relationship.

#7 I think either sex can be more emotional sometimes

#8 Shopping some people like it and some people don't.

#9 Talkativeness by itself is annoying, intelligent conversation is sexy

#10 Sex as a weapon (or bargaining chip) is never good

I would add staleness to the list. If things every get too comfortable and are not moving forward it can cause problems.


----------



## monkeey (May 28, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren i love all your points!
I'd share my stuff with you





I'm moving to Austrailia!!! lol


----------

